
Ask HN: Can I launch more than one unique browser executeables? - manjana
Can I by some method launch multiple (e.g. Firefox) executeables with independent sessions at the same time? I think it&#x27;s possible and that Qubes OS, a Linux distro has done it.<p>I currently have around 300+ tabs open across different browser applications (Firefox, Palemoon, Vivaldi, Opera). Mostly all tabs is somehow a valuable and necessary resource for a project. I switch back and forth through working on each project very often, since a lot are related of sorts and so are the webresources; this makes the browser add-ons for tab-sessions a bit annoying.<p>I run Linux btw. Hope someone can be of help! :-)
======
andreareina
nohup firefox --no-remote --ProfileManager >/dev/null 2>&1 &

You need to have a separate profile for each session.

~~~
manjana
Thank you!

